# working hard in gym trying to improve bench squat gains



## bigm (Mar 3, 2016)

yea im new im benching 265 1mr an 315 1mr on squat ive just been back in gym for 2 months any input for strenght gains would be helpful?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah. Keep lifting. You're not gonna stall out in 2 months. 

What's your current program?


----------



## bigm (Mar 3, 2016)

Chest on mon, arms tues, shoulders we'd, legs thur, chest an back on Friday cardio is at least three times sweet only supplements I take is whey protein an some pre workout! An multivitamin I switch my exercises up usually every 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 3, 2016)

bigm said:


> Chest on mon, arms tues, shoulders we'd, legs thur, chest an back on Friday cardio is at least three times sweet only supplements I take is whey protein an some pre workout! An multivitamin I switch my exercises up usually every 3 to 4 weeks


Sets/reps/etc


----------



## snake (Mar 3, 2016)

bigm said:


> Chest on mon, arms tues, shoulders we'd, legs thur, chest an back on Friday....



What do you have against your triceps and delts that you would do this to them? Oh to be young again!


----------



## bigm (Mar 3, 2016)

4 sets 10 to 12 reps everything accept bench an squats I pyramid up an back down


----------



## Maijah (Mar 3, 2016)

BigM....that's what my buddy used to call his ex wife. Her name was Marin.. Lol


----------



## bigm (Mar 3, 2016)

Lol yea yea


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 3, 2016)

I would switch to a full body program lower the rep range if the goal is to get stronger 5x5 will get them gains then focus on one goal at a time so if you want a bigger squat key in on that first and squat 3 times a week or every work out


----------



## edthefed (May 10, 2016)

hello--right on you are on your way--keep it simple and add weight every week on the bench,squat,deadlift--write out what your at now and add 5-10 pounds on for last 2 sets of each movement. Simple aggressive overload----let your body know that the weight is getting heavier all the time and you will shock your body --it works - DO NOT WASTE ENERGY ON CARDIO- lift heavier and write out a 3-4 month goal for yourself by weekly adding weight and you will see it written in front of you and monitor each week as you go-- it is a fun ride man------gotta eat like a horse if you wanna be strong too---- also if you can lift it 5 times it is too light----do real heavy last 2 sets of 3 all out reps ------HEAVY IS THE KEY GRASSHOPPER--


----------



## edthefed (May 10, 2016)

almost forgot--- gotta let muscles heal--juice or not -let heal at least 48-72 hours- when I do heavy it is only one bodypart a week--because it is all for strength and power nothing else----heavy=muscles and power because you force your body to adapt to the constant adding of more and more weight-- it is a simple concept and do not listen to complicated schemes and workout tips from a skinny guy either--go to the strongest powerfull guys and they will tell you the same thing is to constantly make your body push/pull more than it is used to---SIMPLE


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 10, 2016)

Shock and confuse the body. Lol. Love when people say that


----------



## NbleSavage (May 10, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Shock and confuse the body. Lol. Love when people say that



Right Babe?


----------



## bigk (Aug 22, 2016)

:32 (1):
strenghth the first


----------

